# Virtual Camera doesn't seem to start



## nawkboy (Jun 4, 2020)

I successfully installed v1.2.0 of obs-mac-virtualcam. Tools->Start Virtual Camera shows up in the OBS menu. When I launch the virtual camera I can't seem to find the virtual camera in any application I try from. Looking at the log file below there is obviously a problem, although I don't know how to quickly go about solving the problem. I am hoping someone on the forum will have a good suggestion.

The "Uninstalling" instructions at: https://github.com/johnboiles/obs-mac-virtualcam
talk about the following files.
/Library/CoreMediaIO/Plug-Ins/DAL/obs-mac-virtualcam.plugin
/Library/Application\ Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-mac-virtualcam
I have confirmed both files exist. (I didn't want to uninstall them, just validate they were installed.)

The ons-mac-virtualcam package I used is:


			https://github.com/johnboiles/obs-mac-virtualcam/releases/download/v1.2.0/obs-mac-virtualcam-3ca8f62-v1.2.0.pkg
		


Here is the log file from OBS:
13:02:18.608: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770HQ CPU @ 2.20GHz
13:02:18.608: CPU Speed: 2200MHz
13:02:18.608: Physical Cores: 4, Logical Cores: 8
13:02:18.608: Physical Memory: 16384MB Total
13:02:18.608: OS Name: Mac OS X (NSMACHOperatingSystem)
13:02:18.608: OS Version: Version 10.15.4 (Build 19E287)
13:02:18.608: Kernel Version: 19.4.0
13:02:18.621: hotkeys-cocoa: Using layout 'com.apple.keylayout.US'
13:02:18.621: Portable mode: false
13:02:18.765: OBS 25.0.8 (mac)
13:02:18.765: ---------------------------------
13:02:18.767: ---------------------------------
13:02:18.767: audio settings reset:
13:02:18.767:     samples per sec: 44100
13:02:18.767:     speakers:        2
13:02:18.787: ---------------------------------
13:02:18.787: Initializing OpenGL...
13:02:18.814: Loading up OpenGL on adapter Intel Inc. Intel Iris Pro OpenGL Engine
13:02:18.814: OpenGL loaded successfully, version 4.1 INTEL-14.5.22, shading language 4.10
13:02:18.909: ---------------------------------
13:02:18.909: video settings reset:
13:02:18.909:     base resolution:   1440x900
13:02:18.909:     output resolution: 1152x720
13:02:18.909:     downscale filter:  Bicubic
13:02:18.909:     fps:               30/1
13:02:18.909:     format:            NV12
13:02:18.909:     YUV mode:          601/Partial
13:02:18.909: NV12 texture support not available
13:02:18.911: Audio monitoring device:
13:02:18.911:     name: Default
13:02:18.911:     id: default
13:02:18.911: ---------------------------------
13:02:18.932: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-ouput-ui.so'
13:02:18.969: os_dlopen(libpython3.7m.dylib->libpython3.7m.dylib): dlopen(libpython3.7m.dylib, 257): image not found
13:02:18.969: 
13:02:18.970: [Python] Could not load library: libpython3.7m.dylib
13:02:19.241: A DeckLink iterator could not be created.  The DeckLink drivers may not be installed
13:02:19.241: No blackmagic support
13:02:19.340: [VideoToolbox encoder]: Adding VideoToolbox H264 encoders
13:02:19.401: [obs-browser]: Version 2.8.6
13:02:19.576: os_dlopen(/Applications/VLC.app/Contents/MacOS/lib/libvlccore.dylib->/Applications/VLC.app/Contents/MacOS/lib/libvlccore.dylib): dlopen(/Applications/VLC.app/Contents/MacOS/lib/libvlccore.dylib, 257): image not found
13:02:19.576: 
13:02:19.576: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled
13:02:19.594: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'obs-mac-virtualcam.so'
13:02:19.594: [obs-mac-virtualcam] version=1.2.0
13:02:19.594: ---------------------------------
13:02:19.594:   Loaded Modules:
13:02:19.594:     obs-mac-virtualcam.so
13:02:19.594:     vlc-video.so
13:02:19.594:     text-freetype2.so
13:02:19.594:     rtmp-services.so
13:02:19.594:     obs-x264.so
13:02:19.594:     obs-vst.so
13:02:19.594:     obs-transitions.so
13:02:19.594:     obs-outputs.so
13:02:19.594:     obs-libfdk.so
13:02:19.594:     obs-filters.so
13:02:19.594:     obs-ffmpeg.so
13:02:19.594:     obs-browser.so
13:02:19.594:     mac-vth264.so
13:02:19.594:     mac-syphon.so
13:02:19.594:     mac-decklink.so
13:02:19.594:     mac-capture.so
13:02:19.594:     mac-avcapture.so
13:02:19.594:     linux-jack.so
13:02:19.594:     image-source.so
13:02:19.594:     frontend-tools.so
13:02:19.594:     decklink-ouput-ui.so
13:02:19.594:     coreaudio-encoder.so
13:02:19.594: ---------------------------------
13:02:19.595: os_dlopen(../obs-plugins/obs-browser->../obs-plugins/obs-browser.so): dlopen(../obs-plugins/obs-browser.so, 257): image not found
13:02:19.595: 
13:02:19.595: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
13:02:19.631: Service '' not found
13:02:19.638: All scene data cleared
13:02:19.638: ------------------------------------------------
13:02:19.670: coreaudio: device 'Built-in Microphone' initialized
13:02:19.671: [Loaded global audio device]: 'Mic/Aux'
13:02:19.809: MacBookCamera: Selected device 'FaceTime HD Camera'
13:02:19.812: MacBookCamera: Using preset 1280x720
13:02:19.933: Switched to scene 'Scene 1'
13:02:19.933: ------------------------------------------------
13:02:19.933: Loaded scenes:
13:02:19.933: - scene 'Scene 1':
13:02:19.937:     - source: 'TextTestJames' (text_ft2_source_v2)
13:02:19.937:     - source: 'BrowserTest' (browser_source)
13:02:19.937:     - source: 'TestImage' (image_source)
13:02:19.937:     - source: 'MacBookCamera' (av_capture_input)
13:02:19.937: - scene 'Scene 2':
13:02:19.937:     - source: 'TextTestJames' (text_ft2_source_v2)
13:02:19.937:     - source: 'MacBookCamera' (av_capture_input)
13:02:19.937:     - source: 'BrowserTest' (browser_source)
13:02:19.937: - scene 'SceneZoe':
13:02:19.937:     - source: 'MacBookCamera' (av_capture_input)
13:02:19.937:     - source: 'BrowserTest' (browser_source)
13:02:19.937:     - source: 'TextTestZoe' (text_ft2_source_v2)
13:02:19.937: ------------------------------------------------
13:02:20.029: Switched to Preview/Program mode
13:02:20.029: ------------------------------------------------
13:02:20.354: adding 46 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 46 milliseconds (source: Mic/Aux)
13:02:20.354:


----------



## mik-uk (Oct 9, 2020)

I am having the exact same problem.

In summary: OBS and virtual cam installed. The installation is (at least partially) successful: The "Start Virtual Camera" option does show up in the Tools menu.

However: when selecting this option, nothing happens. (From brief guides, I expect it should open a dialogue? Nothing opens.) Trying various different video programs (Zoom, Teams, etc), no virtual camera seems to exist. The Tools menu entry in OBS, however, has changed to "Stop Virtual Camera".

The log file is similar to the one posted above. The only virtual cam-related error seems to be that the loading of the localised texts fails:

13:02:19.594: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'obs-mac-virtualcam.so'

However, the rest seems to indicate that the module loads:

13:02:19.594: [obs-mac-virtualcam] version=1.2.0
13:02:19.594: ---------------------------------
13:02:19.594: Loaded Modules:
13:02:19.594: obs-mac-virtualcam.so

Does anyone have any ideas? Or at least: Can someone tell me what should happen then I select "Start Virtual Camera"? Should a dialogue open? Can I check somehow more reliably whether OBS thinks the virtual can is running?

Thanks,

M.


----------



## mik-uk (Oct 9, 2020)

Update: I found the solution.

It's Teams' / Zoom's fault, not OBS's.

The solution to fix it for Teams is here: https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...g/d9e863be-d9a4-4d03-a4b8-1b5c7df58828?auth=1


----------

